# The Saline Solution at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Annual FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates: Mon. thru Thur.*
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates: Fri. / Sat. / Sun.*
(minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_____________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
September 22, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
As concentrations of fresh water continue to plaque portions of our bay systems, the guides have had to often work a bit harder at times to locate the bite, but our Bay Flats Lodge customers have been rewarded for our guidesâ€™ extra efforts. While it can sometimes take more time to find the fish in these current conditions, once they are located the action has typically proven to be strong and steady. Another item worth mention is that a number of the boats are discovering that there is often an assortment of species in the places they happen to locate the fish - trout, redfish, flounder, black drum, sheepshead, and even snook, tripletail and catfish at times.

Itâ€™s just a guess, but the fish probably all concentrate in areas that are holding higher salinity levels, and of course in places offering an ample food source, as well. Now then, brackish water along our Texas coast is not a new phenomenon. It has happened in the past more times than anyone can remember, and it is something coastal anglers just have to deal with each time it occurs. A lot of folks simply wonâ€™t fish in brackish conditions claiming that thereâ€™s no fish to be caught when fresh water takes over the majority of the bay. But thereâ€™s really no need to stow the rods and reels just because a little fresh water made its way into the bay.

Keep in mind that salt water is denser than fresh water. Why? Because salt is denser than water, so if you add salt to water then the resulting solution is denser than pure fresh water. And because salt water is denser it is also heavier than fresh water (about 2.5% heavier). This means that while fresh water may be found on the surface, that doesnâ€™t mean you wonâ€™t find salt water directly beneath it in the lower portion of the water column.

It will be a while before our bays completely flush the fresh water introduced by Harvey, so try a couple different approaches next time youâ€™re out fishing and see if they help. If you happen to be tossing live bait beneath a popping cork and you simply arenâ€™t seeing any results, try lengthening the distance between your cork and the bait so the bait is allowed to go deeper. The fish, especially speckled trout, will stay within a certain salinity level which means they will be down in the salt water that often lays just beneath the layer of fresh water at the surface.

Try a different location also. With the exception of seasonal frontal passages, our winds along our portion of the coast are predominantly of a southerly influence. Because of these southerly winds, the numerous back lakes that are situated out on Matagorda Island are not impacted as much by the fresh water, and they continue to produce nice fish when fresh water encroaches upon the open bay systems. Because of where theyâ€™re located in conjunction to our southerly winds right now, these lakes are able to maintain regular salinity levels because the southerly winds tend to regulate the amount of fresh water allowed to enter the backcountry. Until next time, be careful out there, and have fun! 

_________________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property

â€œThe Reefâ€ *​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnwwBazigMc&t=7s

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yydUCEMvsWY&t=14s

*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.04 in *
Rain showers early with some sunshine later in the day. High 87F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 50 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Wednesday 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 87F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Synopsis:* 
Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible throughout today, continuing into the weekend. Weak to moderate onshore flow will persist today through next week. Rain chances will increase by early next week as an upper level disturbance moves north of the area and frontal boundary sinks southward across the state. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------

